# Montrichard france .



## vindiboy (Jul 26, 2019)

We visited  here as there is an Aire shown in our Aires book, when we got there we found it is now one of the Camping Car France places and has an entry pay barrier , and as it is about a mile from the town we decided to give it a miss, I had seen vans parked along the road as we drove in to the area so thought I would have a look see, we found a great spot alongside the river with no  restrictions , so we parked up, had lunch and then wandered the town, lovely old place with lots to see, we did not overnight here but could have with no problem.




N47.342435 1.189503


----------



## TJBi (Jul 26, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> We visited  here as there is an Aire shown in our Aires book, when we got there we found it is now one of the Camping Car France places and has an entry pay barrier <snip>



Your book appears to be extremely behind the times! Camping Car Park have been operating this aire since at least 13/07/2015.
CAMPINGCAR-INFOS

I always use the CCI online database for aires in France.


----------



## witzend (Jul 26, 2019)

Heres the CCP site nice looking place with some shade CAMPING-CAR PARK AREA OF MONTRICHARD - CAMPING CAR PARK - Aires d'etape et de services pour Camping Car


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 26, 2019)

TJBi said:


> Your book appears to be extremely behind the times! Camping Car Park have been operating this aire since at least 13/07/2015.
> CAMPINGCAR-INFOS
> 
> I always use the CCI online database for aires in France.


 Yes my Aires book is old but hey ho It gets us about as I have just updated my phone I have downloaded loads of new apps park 4 night camping car infos camper stops etc so should be able to get lost easier now hee hee.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks a lovely spot.


----------

